# Thumbnail submission and resizing to a small size



## Wootenstien (Jun 7, 2018)

Good evening everyone!

I'm trying to submit a story that I have written and I have gotten to the point of uploading my thumbnail so people can get a good idea on what the story is before they even click on it. 

The problem I am having is when I submit a thumbnail it resizes to such a small size that I cannot even read the text on the picture. When I look at other submissions in terms of story content, their thumbnails are much larger and easier to read. 

I am just wondering if anyone knows what I might be doing wrong and how I could make my submitted thumbnail not so small!

Thank you all in advance!


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 8, 2018)

What size is it resizing to, and what thumbnails are you comparing to?


----------



## Wootenstien (Jun 8, 2018)

Thanks for responding, here is an example:


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 8, 2018)

Ah! Okay, so the really large thumbnail is that big because the submission file is an image. It's a bit of an exploit and I don't personally like it. 
The square(r) ones are the size story thumbnails will be if you upload a thumbnail during the submission process. Unfortunately, for stories, the thumbnail size gets fixed at the time of upload, so if you set a thumbnail later, it'll default to the size and proportions of the tiny-ass default thumbnail that it was originally posted with. The only way to get a larger thumbnail at that point that I'm aware of is deleting the submission and resubmitting, uploading the thumbnail during the submission process.


----------



## Wootenstien (Jun 8, 2018)

Oh I see! Ok when I get home I'll give it a try. Also it doesn't matter if upload with a png as opposed to a jpg right?


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 8, 2018)

That shouldn't make a difference, no. Pretty sure that I've been uploading my story thumbnails as .png files.


----------

